# ما إعراب: يا بِلاَل بْن حَامِدٍ



## benss

سلام عليكم،

ما إعراب: "يا بِلاَل بْن حَامِدٍ ..."

شكرا جزيلا

​


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

لستُ ماهرًا في الإعراب ولكنني أظن النص يُشكَّل هكذا: «يَا بِلالُ بْنَ حَامِدٍ» وقد يمكن أيضا «يَا بِلالَ بْنَ حَامِدٍ».

وإن بحثت عن العبارة "*يَا * بْنَ*" بنصب النون في الأحاديث المشكَّلة وجدت مطابقات كثيرة وتمكنك مطالعة إعرابها: site:hadithtranslations.com "يَا * بْنَ"

وأما إن بحثت عن العبارة "*يَا * بْنُ*" برفع النون فلم تجد أي مطابقة: site:hadithtranslations.com "يَا * بْنُ"

أسف على عدم التأكد وتُرجى ردود أخرى من قبل الآخرين.


----------



## إسكندراني

أعتقد أنها
يا بلالُ بنَ حامدٍ
لأن المُنادى مرفوع
إلا إذا كان مضافًا فيصير منصوبًا
و«بن حامد» بدل «بلال» فكلاهما منادى​


----------



## benss

شكرا لكما على إجاباتكما



			
				[FONT=Tahoma said:
			
		

> إسكندراني[/FONT];12200716]
> 
> أعتقد أنها
> يا بلالُ بنَ حامدٍ
> لأن المُنادى مرفوع
> إلا إذا كان مضافًا فيصير منصوبًا
> و«بن حامد» بدل «بلال» فكلاهما منادى






سمحني أخشى أنني لم أفهم تماما.
نعم، كما قلت المُنادى مرفوع إلاّ إذا وقع مضافا فهو منصوب لفظا لا محلا
لكن "بلال" هنا لم يقع مضافا بل هو بدل للمضاف الذي هو "بن" و حامد مضاف إليه.
فهمت ؟
أو ممكن تقصد أنّ هنا مناديين لفظا و هما "بلال" و "بن". فأما الأول فهو مرفوع و أما الثاني فهو مانصوب
لأنه وقع مضافا (وهو أيضا  بدل ل"بلال"). أليس كذالك ؟





Abu Talha said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> لستُ ماهرًا في الإعراب ولكنني أظن النص يُشكَّل هكذا: «يَا بِلالُ بْنَ حَامِدٍ» وقد يمكن أيضا «يَا بِلالَ بْنَ حَامِدٍ».
> 
> وإن بحثت عن العبارة "*يَا *** **بْنَ*" بنصب النون في الأحاديث المشكَّلة وجدت مطابقات كثيرة وتمكنك مطالعة إعرابها: site:hadithtranslations.com "يَا * بْنَ"
> 
> وأما إن بحثت عن العبارة "*يَا *** **بْنُ*" برفع النون فلم تجد أي مطابقة: site:hadithtranslations.com "يَا * بْنُ"
> 
> أسف على عدم التأكد وتُرجى ردود أخرى من قبل الآخرين.



الغريب في الأمر أنيي وجدت في نفس الموقع: 
"*يَا كَعْبُ بْنَ مَالِكٍ*" هنا
و "*يَا مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ*"هنا 

ممكن كلاهما صحيح؟

جزاكما الله خيرا​


----------



## Abu Talha

benss said:


> الغريب في الأمر أنيي وجدت في نفس الموقع:
> "*يَا كَعْبُ بْنَ مَالِكٍ*" هنا
> و "*يَا مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ*"هنا
> 
> ممكن كلاهما صحيح؟
> 
> جزاكما الله خيرا​


آمين وإياكم.

كنت أرى أنما الصواب: «يا بلالُ بنَ حامد» بضم لام «بلال» وفتح نون «بن» حتى بحثت في الأحاديث فلاحظتُ ما لاحظتَ ولذلك قلت:


Abu Talha said:


> وقد يمكن أيضا «يَا بِلالَ بْنَ حَامِدٍ».
> ...
> أسف على عدم التأكد.


إضافة إلى أجوبة الأعضاء الأعزاء هنا أوصيك بالبحث في الشبكة عن «إعراب "يا زيد بن عمرو"». فقد وجدتُ ما يلي وقد تجد شروحا أخرى:


> ـ[أبو مالك العوضي]ــــــــ[22-01-08, 07:47 ص]ـ
> وفقك الله
> 
> (ابن) في الأمثلة المذكورة صفة على المشهور عند النحويين، وهي مؤولة بالمشتق (مولود) أو نحوه.
> والتأويل بالمشتق بابه واسع وقد يختلفون فيه أيضا.
> 
> وعطف البيان يشترط فيه (عند الجمهور) أن يكون أعرف من المبين، فلو قيل: (بدل) لكان أوجه.
> 
> قال سيبويه:
> (.... وذلك كل اسم غالب وصف بابن ثم أضيف إلى اسم غالب أو كنية أم أم)
> 
> قال في المفصل:
> (والوصف بابن وابنة كالوصف بغيرهما إذا لم يقعا بين علمين) .
> 
> قال العكبريه:
> " (يا عيسى ابن..) يجوز أن يكون على الألف من عيسى فتحة؛ لأنه قد وصف بـ (ابن) وهو بين علمين، وأن يكون عليها ضمة، وهى مثل قولك: (يا زيدَُ بنَ عمرو) بفتح الدال وضمها، فإذا قدرت الضم جاز أن تجعل ابن مريم صفة وبيانا وبدلا".
> 
> وهو كثير في كلامهم.
> http://books.islamww.com/GoToPage34808-45750-10769-153.html


----------



## benss

! أحسن الله إليكم​


----------



## Abu Talha

وإليكم أحسن الله يا أخي.


----------

